# Do your Poodles point?



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda has started to point!

When I throw him a ball on his walk, he runs up to it and points at it rather than pick it up or anything. It is as if he is saying here is the ball. I thought Poodles were retrievers rather than pointers?

I guess we might have to change our plans in gun-dog training ^_^


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Romeo points whenever he is watching a gopher hole, it's the cutest thing. I too didn't think that poodles point, but apparently they do.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I've caught Dana pointing at birds! It's the cutest thing! If only I had my camera!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I will have to keep my camera out next time and try take a picture


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Toulouse points quite a bit. He has done this since puppy hood. He is super alert when pointing and can hold it for a long time. The tail also goes up with the point. It is a lot of fun to see.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

awww so cute! So it is not just Panda! How sweet. a load of pointing Poodles ^_^


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sabrina pointed at birds when she was young. I think that if someone were to develop this skill, Poodles could be serviceable upland game dogs.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I have seen Teddy point at birds too. When he was younger, he wanted to chase them, but now he just points and stares. I've told him how rude I think that is, but he insists on doing it and makes no attempt to be discreet about it.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

aawww he is showing you where they are, 'mummy look, BIRDS!!!'


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That's too funny! Chagall points at some squirrels and always at the huge ground hog hole in our side woods. I thought he was the only poodle on the planet to do such a thing!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yes, Liberty points at the person clear down the street, at birds, but especially at squirrels, potguts, chipmunks and the like. I'll have to get a picture of it sometime, her pointing into a tree, with the squirrel scolding her like crazy. Totally cracks me up!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha, I asked my friend and she said her poodle points at birds too so it must be a poodle thing then  It certainly is cute!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10639&stc=1&d=1277825052


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cheryl 4237*, that graphic was so "on point"!! lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy pointed at a cow this morning - till it took a step towards her and she turned around and ran!


----------



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

My Chloe is a pointer...but most of the time she picks up her hind leg! It is so funny. She points waterfowl and squirrels and her brother Louie just before she attacks him!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

My first 2 poodles pointed at deer, the one I have now wants to herd.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I know I already posted on this thread, but today Liberty pointed at where Cosita had just peed!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie points at other dogs and people in a way that says "Mom, can I go play?" I can only imagine how he'd react to a cow!


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Poodle Pointers!*

Samantha points at live moving june bugs in the house for my wife. Anything disturbing her domain is pointed out immediately!

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------

